# Thoughts On New Boer Doe?



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Mel is a 10 month old commercial boer doe. What are your thoughts on her?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Is that a Lineback behind her? I think she is lovely, feminine, alert and intelligent. What is her mom's udder like?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Very pretty!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well I can't give you pros and cons but I'm loving her neck and face. I see so many boers with short fat necks but I like the more longer like this girl has.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

@mariarose that is my new 1/2 Angus 1/2 British White Park heifer behind her. And mom wasn't on site so I'm not sure. I was told she was by a dappled buck but they didn't see the mom before they bought her.

Thanks everyone! I really like her!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Aha. Very distinctive looking. Both your girls are lovely.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I can't tell you much about her conformation(I don't do meat goats!) But I LOVE those spots on her head and neck!


----------

